# White smoke Stihl FS 250



## Critternator (Dec 9, 2016)

I am putting together a Stihl FS 250 and it is producing white smoke when at high rpm. I have installed an aftermarket carburetor(savior) as part of the build. It is also spitting out a small amount of oil from the muffler. I run 250's at work and this one just doesn't seem to have the torque it should either. Ideas on the problem? 

Thanks!


----------



## Flint Mitch (Dec 9, 2016)

Critternator said:


> I am putting together a Stihl FS 250 and it is producing white smoke when at high rpm. I have installed an aftermarket carburetor(savior) as part of the build. It is also spitting out a small amount of oil from the muffler. I run 250's at work and this one just doesn't seem to have the torque it should either. Ideas on the problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Carb tuned too rich or bad fuel mix?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critternator (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm using stihl 50:1 mix and the carb is tuned one turn out on both H & L. The same gallon of mix doesn't smoke in my blower.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Dec 9, 2016)

Every engine is different. The 1 turn out is just a basic setting to get it started. I'm guessing it's just a tad rich. That aftermarket carb might be giving it more fuel than needed also

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

